# Modify CSED



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm having a hard time understanding your question. What is the model number for the panel? Maybe a photo would help.


----------



## aries (Feb 6, 2020)

Easy said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding your question. What is the model number for the panel? Maybe a photo would help.


Thanks,for the reply. It is a bit confusing isn't it. I was able to get some pictures of the panel this AM and mark them up. Attached here is an image of the stock panel, and a second after image where the described parts have been removed and marked up to show the new configuration being considered.

The panel is a Square D SC3042M225PF.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

This is much better. I think I will pass on answering your question and leave it up to the guys with more experience with this subject. My only though is that this would be considered a field modification.
In some states there are rules that would prevent the end user from modifying a listed product, after its listed. I just don't know enough about this so hopefully someone here will know.


----------



## aries (Feb 6, 2020)

Nobody has any thoughts about this?


----------



## johnifors (10 mo ago)

aries said:


> Thanks,for the reply. It is a bit confusing isn't it. I was able to get some pictures of the panel this AM and mark them up. Attached here is an image of the stock panel, and a second after image where the described parts have been removed and marked up to show the new configuration being considered.
> 
> The panel is a Square D SC3042M225PF.
> 
> ...



Did you ever hear back from anyone on this? I have the same question.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

You Will have voided the listing, which is normally for the equipment inside the panel, but not the panel enclosure
Unless the ATS has over current protection (breaker or fuses) this would not be safe
your area may also have a requirement for a breaker, and or disconnect after the meter and before entering the house

i would not have a service on my house without a main breaker somewhere before the first panel

without a breaker or fuses in the ATS you need a separate meter base, and then ATS, then the panel with a main breaker
you will need to replace the combo panel that you have shown in the pics


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You are violating the UL listing of the gear. Unless you have the MFG's permission or you are employed by the MFG your heading into a very dangerous area if something goes thunk in the middle of the night. 

I worked for Eaton for many years, We could go out and remove all of the fused switches and install circuit breakers. Did it many times. Had to provide the documentation for the AHJ that what we did was covered on the listing of the gear. Which in all cases it was. Also had to provide the testing of the gear. 

I do understand that you are a good mechanic and your just unbolting and re-bolting products.
It is just not done under the listing of the original equipment. 
You could always go for an ETL label. Last ETL job I worked on was less invasive than this and cost $80k

I know Eaton makes a service made for gen connections.

I found this






Remember it is not your fault that the customer created the issue for your to solve. 
Solving it the safest manner is your responsibility.


----------



## johnifors (10 mo ago)

I hear you regarding need for OC protection. The transfer switch I was planning to connect is a service rated device and includes a 200A breaker at input.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

johnifors said:


> I hear you regarding need for OC protection. The transfer switch I was planning to connect is a service rated device and includes a 200A breaker at input.


in which case you have solved the safety problem

if the AHJ is smart he may hit you on the now UN-listed panel

and you have no warranty on the panel
i know, the chances of needing that are slim

in the long run it is up to you and the AHJ

be Certain you torque your lugs properly on the bussbars and use grease or alumalox between the bars only
do you know the function of a bell or cup washer ?
if you dont know what that is, look carefully at the washers under the nuts connecting the main breaker
they are probably cupped, if not never mind. You can google it if you like.
but either way grease the bars, not the stud or nut and torque it according to a chart or the specs in the panel labeling
and pay attention to the orientation of the added lugs so they dont manage to find a spot that is not insulated or spaced for insulation


----------



## johnifors (10 mo ago)

Much appreciated. Sounds like possible way forward. lets see if the inspector approves...


----------

